# Ford 5000 keeps stalling



## rboesch (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi All, Got a forod 5000 1974 that obtained recently wqas doing good but now after it runs for a bit it stalls aand can keep it going by having to continuous choke and stay in low 2 or 1...reverse in low is okay but any load on engine cuts out. If I push the choke in it stalls out. It will chug along...I noticed in the sediment bulb that it gets bubbles when it is doing the chugging. Is the fuel system was cleaned and filters changed....what could be the problem? I put in new gas but used regular 10% ethanol...is this a problem? Previous owner said it ran fine started to do that cleaned system no problems that was last fall. Any help is appreciated

Ron


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

First off, welcome to our forum! Second, is the sediment bowl before or after the fuel pump. The fact that you need the choke indicates it's starving for fuel. It could be the fuel line has a leake before the pump, and so hence is sucking partial air, as seen in the sediment bowl, with the air bubbles. Have you pulled the fuel line from the carb and turned the engine over to see that the fuel spurts nice and strong? Could be the fuel pump is going bad. Might also run some "heat" through the fuel system to eleminate potential water in the tank, another culprit. Other more qualified people, great folks on here, will be able to help you better, but at least my post gets the ball rolling! Keep us informed. Chris


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ron, I suspect the problem is a bad fuel pump, but would check all the rubber lines if any, coming from the tank, through the fuel pump, and enroute to the carb. Good luck buddy!


----------



## rboesch (Feb 6, 2010)

Chris, thanks for the ideas...I will give that a try. I will first run some heat through it..that is a quick fix if it is. then pull the line..basically I start with your run down and go from there. I hope it is just that a bad line or water. Just got this tractor..it is nice looking only 1746 hours on the engine..retired lady owned new and has a farmhand xl470 loader dual hydraulics. I will keep you posted. Ron


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We'll keep watching to see how you do with this. You need to treat us to some photos of your new toy!


----------



## rboesch (Feb 6, 2010)

Well Chris, you got to be right on the fuel pump. I put the heet in and ran it no change. Next I disconnected the fuel line from the carburator and not a very strong steam very light pressure. I blew out the lines I could get to and still the same prroblem. So my next step is to replace the fuel pump. It is on the opposite side up on top fastened to the engine block. Is it just disconnect the fule line and unbolt it and follow the same procedure in reverse or do I need to do something extra? Just curious before i start this. I have to remove the alternator and it looks like the power steering pumb to get at the fuel pump.


----------



## LARRY ROBINSON (Jan 12, 2005)

*what happened*

So.....did you ever get it fixed, been over a month Lol. Just curious


----------



## rboesch (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Larry, It was the fuel pump. Put a new one in and it started right up with out so much as a sputter. Starts and runs like a charm now. No leaks or other problems. Just need to to get the tin repainted. Big Blue as we call her is working out great from snow removal, yard clean up and bale mover. I should have posted sooner thanks for the nudge. Ron


----------



## LARRY ROBINSON (Jan 12, 2005)

Good job, I knew you could do it. I have a 5000 diesel.


----------

